# Choosing Windows Server Edition



## doubleaa93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and I need help choosing the right windows server for my small business.

Here are the specs of the server.

AMD Phenom 9750 Quad Core 2.39ghz
4GB RAM DDR2
1TB HD 2x

We need the server for 

File Storage (sharing)
Web server (used only locally in the office and will run apache php mysql stack) 
Print Server with 3-4 printers
Active Domain Directory(to deploy software, apply group policies, and pretty much manage the clients)

There will be around 5-10 clients all using windows 7 pro.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Small Business Server


----------



## doubleaa93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking at the Windows Small Business Server 2011 there are two options

Windows Small Business Server 2011 Standard
Windows Small Business Server 2011 Essentials

Essentials looks more of option.

How would I go of setting this up?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

First off is this a real server class server? Or is it just a beefed up workstation that will be acting as a server. Check the minimum requirements for the OS and go from there. If you have never set up a server before I would highly recommend hiring someone to do it the correct way the first time. It is pretty much wizard driven, but if you have no idea what the wizards are for you may have a boat anchor on your hands.


----------

